# Which Camera



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking to buy a new camera mainly for pics of the car and boating.

Any ideas which make as i dont have a clue which one to go for?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Depends what you want to take, i know you say your car and boat but do you go to car shows, track days etc With boating id imagine they would be a fair distance away at times so a dslr would def be the way to go and then choos a good zoom lens and mono or tri pod.

I've started off with a basic DSLR the nikon D40 (not sure you can buy them now or the newest model), although its not the best camera out there far far from it, it has got all the basics i needed to get me onto the photography ladder. Ive had it 4 years now and iam still very happy with it. And i feel it is now time for me to move on to the next level when funds allow. 

Dslr with a 18 - 200(maybe more) lens will be great for what you want to take.

Also in terms of make there are plenty to choose from. I dare say Nikon and canon are the industry leaders. Canon is pretty much used in the industry and in photography mags etc but there are plenty of other makes like sony, panasonic etc. Id prob go to a camera shop like, jessops and have a feel of the cameras to see what is best suited to you. 

hope this helps.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

*DPReview.com:* - All the information you could possibly need - Reviews, specs, comparisons, discussions, DSLR, Bridge, Compact etc.

Decide what you want to do, what you need and take it from there.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm going for wither a Canon 1100d or 500d depending on what deals I can get on them.
Jessops do a 10month 0% finance deal on them too.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

If you can stretch that far go for the 500D, but see if you can manage a 550D as it has some nice additional features.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

DW58 said:


> If you can stretch that far go for the 500D, but see if you can manage a 550D as it has some nice additional features.


I meant 550d not 500d :thumbup:


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys i have a budget of around £350 so many to chose from


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

After reading reviews I have decided to go for the 550d where is the cheapest place to get one from? Also will I need another lense? Callum


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Jessops have a good twin lens deal with the 550 atm along with 10months interest free finance


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> Jessops have a good twin lens deal with the 550 atm along with 10months interest free finance


I'm new to all this could you tell me how the extra lens makes a difference would I really need them.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

CJC said:


> Thanks for the advice guys i have a budget of around £350 so many to chose from


Don't think you will get a 550D for that price
looky here for the online prices LINKY


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't mind really paying extra if it's worth it. I noticed the 1100d was cheaper,is there much difference between the two.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

CJC said:


> I'm new to all this could you tell me how the extra lens makes a difference would I really need them.


It's bigger so will give you a greater zoom length. 
It's £550 for that or £620 with loads of accessories iirc


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Just picked up a Nikon d3100 18-55vr kit from jessops


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

CJC said:


> Just picked up a Nikon d3100 18-55vr kit from jessops


IMHO, you'll need at least a 70-300mm lens to add to your kit.....:thumb:


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

CJC said:


> Just picked up a Nikon d3100 18-55vr kit from jessops


Hi mate, I'm in the same boat as you at the mo and after a dslr. After deciding on the 550d what made you change and go for the Nikon? Just out of interest really? 
Cheers


----------



## matttnt1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Consider second hand equipment, especially lenses. Most dealers offer warranties and guarantees with 2nd hand equipment.

There Is no difference between Nikon and Cannon in real world photography. It's like Pepsi and Coke. When you take into account the variables in taking a photo, any marginal technical differences between the brands is meaningless and largely irrelevant. All cameras can take great photos. 

Stay away from lenses with huge zoom ranges. Unless you are spending upwards of £1200 the quality will be poor and they are impractical unless being used in good light conditions. 

If you want a massive zoom then get a good hybrid camera. 

Golden rule, don't take advice from Jessops. They really are useless. London Camera Exchange, Calumet or Jacobs Digital for more balanced views and prices.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Go second hand nikon


----------

